# ohio and ireland squatter traveller



## dubh (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi,
I am a squatter when travellin'. I live in Ohio when not on the road, if you are passing through Alliance, OH area and need a place to crash for a couple nights hit me up. It is a squat like condition at my house, although I own it but it is a roof for a couple nights if needed. There is a soup kitchen, Catholic Worker, a couple blocks away. I also travel alot in Ireland. I am chill, but no illegal drugs in the house, the popo here is strict and law and order hardliners. If you are a libertarian leftist you might find a place here long term. 

l8r,

Dubh (pronounced 'Dove', it's Gaelic)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 25, 2018)

welcome to the site! out of curiosity, have you seen or been to many squats in ireland?


----------



## dubh (Apr 25, 2018)

There have been a couple long term ones in Dublin. Though I am not aware of any big ones currently. I usually camp or stay in old abandoned spots for a night, as I am always on the go there. I'm stateside currently. I'll keep an eye out this summer, thats when I go there.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 25, 2018)

cool deal, i saw a flyer for a ireland squatters conference from a few years ago, so I've always been curious to find out more, i'm kinda obsessed with squatter cultures from all around so if you find anything interesting and wouldn't mind posting it on the site somewhere it would be mucho appreciated!


----------



## dubh (Apr 25, 2018)

I'll post if I see any that don't mind others knowing about it. Gentrification has struck Ireland. Although Cork looks like it still has some cool peeps around.


----------

